# Beaat



## eno2

Mijn geliefde synoniemenzoeker geeft geen enkel synoniem voor beaat, dat ik vanwege mijn verdomde addictie aan ongewone en moeilijke woorden graag gebruik in de betekenis van gelukzalig.Een beate blik. Ik vind het woord ook  niet terug in Van Dale gratis.
Google search:

2 definities op Encyclo
1) 1) Dom bewonderend 2) Schijnheilig 3) Verheerlijkt
2) verheerlijkt 


*Hoe bekend is het woord?*
*Volgens het Centrum voor Leesonderzoek** kent 15% van de Nederlanders en 50% van de Vlamingen het woord `beaat`.*
Herkomst volgens etymologiebank.nl
_*[verheerlijkt*_] {1926-1950} < frans _béat_ < latijn _beatus_ [gelukkig, gezegend], verwant met het bijw. _bene_, bn. _bonus_ [goed]: etymologisch woordenboek. 


Beatificatie wordt daarentegen frequent gebruikt als zaligverklaring, dacht ik.
Béatitude is gelukzaligheid.
Maar: béat is in modern Frans opgeschoven van betekenis naar zelfvoldaan en schijnheilig en bezit dus blijkbaar niet meer de dubbele betekenis die het in het Nederlands wel nog heeft (volgens encyclo). 
Wat zegt de Dikke Van Dale?


----------



## Suehil

De Dikke van Dale geeft 'verheerlijkt', (meestal ironisch).  Ik had het nog nooit gehoord.


----------



## eno2

Suehil said:


> De Dikke van Dale geeft 'verheerlijkt', (meestal ironisch).  Ik had het nog nooit gehoord.


Ironisch inderdaad. Vandaar de verschuiving naar schijnheilig. Aan de rechterkant van de kathedraal van Chartres herinner ik me een zeer expressionistische  beeldengroep van twee die bijzonder beaat en dus schijnheilig ten hemel bidden. Hier zou ook het woord BIGOT van toepassing zijn. Nog zo'n woord dat ik in het Nederlands gebruik, misschien onterecht, voor "kwezelachtig". Ik hou nogal van cognaten, maar soms blijken het valse vrienden.


----------



## bibibiben

WNT geeft nog wel de betekenis _gelukzalig_. Kennelijk is er inderdaad een betekenisverschuiving opgetreden.


----------



## Peterdg

Ja, natuurlijk ken ik het woord. Het hoort wel niet tot mijn dagelijks actieve taalgebruik .

Het verwondert me dat slechts zulk een klein percentage Nederlanders het woord kent. Hadden zij in een zeer recent verleden geen koningin wier naam Beatrix was? Beatrix = die zalig maakt of iets van die strekking.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ja, natuurlijk ken ik het woord. Het hoort wel niet tot mijn dagelijks actieve taalgebruik .
> 
> Het verwondert me dat slechts zulk een klein percentage Nederlanders het woord kent. Hadden zij in een zeer recent verleden geen koningin wier naam Beatrix was? Beatrix = die zalig maakt of iets van die strekking.


 Bea komt véél voor. Ik had een discussie op een forum deze week met een Bea die Steve Stevaert erg grof in grond stampte, zodat ik een woordspeling op haar naam kon maken door op te merken dat ze zich niet erg "beaat" gedroeg. Ik krijg zelden de kans het woord te gebruiken.


----------



## bibibiben

Toch wel opmerkelijk dat Van Dale alleen _verheerlijkt _als definitie geeft. _Verzaligd_ lijkt me eveneens vrij gebruikelijk. Een kleine Google-test:

"Een beate glimlach": 39 treffers.
"Een verzaligde glimlach": 35 treffers.
"Een verheerlijkte glimlach": 38 treffers.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Toch wel opmerkelijk dat Van Dale alleen _verheerlijkt _als definitie geeft. _Verzaligd_ lijkt me eveneens vrij gebruikelijk. Een kleine Google-test:
> 
> "Een beate glimlach": 39 treffers.
> "Een verzaligde glimlach": 35 treffers.
> "Een verheerlijkte glimlach": 38 treffers.


Verheerlijkt lijkt me eigenlijk maar niks. "Een gelukzalige glimlach": 7270 treffers.


----------

